# adesso - ora - mo'



## Fabrik83

Adesso, ora e mo' hanno lo stesso significato? Qual è la più usata?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

_Adesso_ ed _ora_ hanno lo stesso significato e credo si usino entrambe molto spesso.
_Mo'_ può essere considerato sinonimo, ma ha un uso regionale,  infatti in Lombardia non si sente affatto.


----------



## Salegrosso

Sì, _mo'_ è assente nel Nord-Italia.
Poi, in generale, nel Nord si usa molto _adesso_ in casi in cui al Sud si usa _ora_.


----------



## bubu7

Sì, _adesso_ è italiano ma è una forma più diffusa al Nord. _Ora_ è la forma più diffusa al Centro-Sud. _Mo' _è regionale (Sud) ma anche una forma dell'italiano arcaico (quante volte la si ritrova nella Divina Commedia!).


----------



## ladybug_f

_adesso_ e _ora_ sono intercambiabili,
mo' è una forma dialettale quindi è meglio non usarla


----------



## Furbo80

Un amico mi ha detto che "adesso capisco" è leggermente diverso di "ora capisco".  Siete d'accordo?    Qualcuno può spiegare la differenza?


----------



## Geviert

Furbo80 said:


> Un amico mi ha detto che "adesso capisco" è leggermente diverso di "ora capisco".  Siete d'accordo?    Qualcuno può spiegare la differenza?



Nell'uso corrente valgono come sinonimi, ma io distinguerei così: _adesso capisco_, cioè fino a questo momento non capivo, adesso sì. _Ora capisco_, invece, sottolinea di più l'ultimo momento del comprendonio . Io ho sentito anche una forma colloquiale da un amico di Bari. Lui diceva:  ahh _'sso capi'  _nel senso di (ade)sso (ho) capi(to), direi.
Mi sembra di fatto molto bella.


----------



## Montesacro

Furbo80 said:


> Un amico mi ha detto che "adesso capisco" è leggermente diverso di "ora capisco". Siete d'accordo?  Qualcuno può spiegare la differenza?


 
Mah.
Non ci vedo alcuna differenza.


----------



## Sempervirens

Ciao! Io non sottovaluterei però il valore di congiunzione che può talvolta avere l'avverbio _ora_ in principio di frase. Difficilmente sostituibile con _adesso, _penso_._

Dico bene oppure ho ragione? 

S.V


----------



## dragonseven

Sempervirens said:


> Ciao! Io non sottovaluterei però il valore di congiunzione che può talvolta avere l'avverbio _ora_ in principio di frase. Difficilmente sostituibile con _adesso, _penso_._
> 
> Dico bene oppure ho ragione?
> 
> S.V



Ciao Sempervirens,
Secondo me non dici bene, penso sia sostituibile, in congiunzione, sempre con _adesso_ (puoi postare qualche esempio specifico di ciò che intendi?).
Tipo: "Tu pensi che sia così, _ora_ ti dimostrerò che ciò non è vero." = "Tu pensi sia così, _adesso_ ti dimostrerò che ciò non è vero."
Però c'è il caso in cui _ora_ non è sostituibile con _adesso_ quando il termine è usato nel suo significato estensivo o figurato: "non vedo l'_ora_", "da un'_ora_ all'altra", "è un'_ora_ che aspetto", "in mal' _ora_", "all'_ora_ di punta", eccetera, qui si può sostituire con _momento_ e non con _adesso._


----------



## Passante

Or ora come lo sostituisci?


----------



## dragonseven

Passante said:


> Or ora come lo sostituisci?



Fra poco, tra un attimo, adesso. Come ti sembra la sostituzione?


----------



## Sempervirens

Dragonseven, ciao! penso che tu stia facendo confusione. Io sto parlando dell'avverbio _ora _in principio di frase. Tu non mi citi nemmeno un esempio con l'avverbio _ora _in principio di frase. 

"Tu pensi che sia così, _*ora* ti dimostrerò che ciò non è vero."  _( La frase portata in esempio da te).
 Ma non ci sono avverbi in principio di frase...   In principio di frase c'è il pronome _tu_.

Negli altri esempi poi, la parola in questione è di fatto il sostantivo _ora_. 

Forse una rapida occhiata qui potrà essere di un qualche aiuto a tutti: http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/ora1/ 
 Al punto *b* si dice : 

In principio di frase, ha spesso valore di congiunzione e serve a riprendere il filo del racconto o a passare a un’altra parte di questo: *ora, *_essendosi la cosa risaputa_...; _ora bisogna considerare che_ ..., ecc.

Notare l'avverbio ''ora''  in principio di frase e , a seconda dei casi, separato dalla virgola.

P.S Ora, dal momento che ho riportato un esempio di una fonte autorevole, penso che il dubbio sia stato dissolto. 


S.V


----------



## dragonseven

Sempervirens said:


> Ciao! Io non sottovaluterei però il valore di congiunzione che può talvolta avere l'avverbio _ora_ in principio di frase. Difficilmente sostituibile con _adesso, _penso_._
> 
> Dico bene oppure ho ragione?
> 
> S.V



Nel caso da te citato posso sostituire _"ora"_ con _"dunque", "invece", ma"_ dipende dai casi. 
A me comunque non suona male anche _"adesso", _sarà perché sono milanese, ma in effetti non sempre si può.
"_Adesso_, passiamo ad un'altra notizia", " _Ora_, passiamo ad un'altra notizia", "_Dunque_, passiamo ad un'altra notizia", "_Invece_, passiamo ad un'altra notizia", "_Ma_, passiamo ad un'altra notizia".


----------



## Passante

dragonseven said:


> Fra poco, tra un attimo, adesso. Come ti sembra la sostituzione?


Forse più 
proprio adesso, subito, in questo istante?


----------



## Sempervirens

Dragonseven, la discussione verte su questo punto> *Adesso, ora e mo'* hanno lo stesso significato? Qual è la più usata?

Tutto qui. Mettiamoci l'animo in pace e tanta salute a tutti!

Saluti

S.V


----------



## ohbice

Passante said:


> Or ora come lo sostituisci?



Adesso adesso 
In realtà ci riesco solo in dialetto, "Adess adess". Se fosse per il dialetto (milanese) "or ora" non esisterebbe nemmeno 

Anche a proposito dell'uso di _ora _come congiunzione proposto da Sempervirens (a inizio frase) noi (noi dell'area milanese, intendo) pensiamo automaticamente ad "Adess". Quindi non prendertela troppo, SV


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao.

L'accezione che intende Semper non è sostituibile con "adesso", perché non esprime un concetto temporale. 
Quell'_ora_ serve solo per aprire la frase, tipicamente riprendendo il filo del discorso dopo aver fatto una digressione incidentale; sta per "orbene", "ordunque", "dunque". 

Non mi pare proprio che noi lombardi sostituiamo "ora" con "adesso" in quello specifico caso, nè in italiano né in dialetto; nella mia area (e presumo anche in quella di Oh Bice e Dragon, o no?), si usa piuttosto "alùra" o "bon" in dialetto e "dunque"/"allora"/"quindi" in italiano. 

Invece al posto di "or ora", in dialetto diciamo davvero "adess adess"  come ha detto Oh Bice e in italiano "proprio adesso"/"in questo momento".


----------



## ohbice

Connie Eyeland said:


> Non mi pare proprio che noi lombardi sostituiamo "ora" con "adesso" in quello specifico caso, nè in italiano né in dialetto; nella mia area (e presumo anche in quella di Oh Bice e Dragon, o no?), si usa piuttosto "alùra" o "bon" in dialetto e "dunque"/"allora"/"quindi" in italiano.



No.
A Bergamo si va con _alura_, forse a Brescia (non so) anche con _bon _(per quel che ne so è usato più a est, nelle venezie), ma qui da noi si va con _adess_. Spero di non venire cancellato se faccio un paio di esempi: Adess, sta menga lé a tirala longa = D'accordo, ma non star lì a farla lunga... 
Adess, fam capé: cusa l'è... = Dunque, fammi capire: cos'è...

Ps: leggo adesso di "noi lombardi"... io avevo scritto "noi dell'area milanese"


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Oh Bice.

Stiamo parlando di un uso diverso di "ora"; negli esempi che tu hai riportato si dice _adess_ dappertutto in Lombardia e anche parlando in italiano regionale diciamo "Sì ma adesso non star lì a [farla/tirarla] (tanto) lunga, (eh/neh)!"

Esemplifico qui il caso citato da Semper, perché mi sa che, proprio perché da noi non si usa _ora _in quel modo (come congiunzione introduttiva), può non essere stato completamente inteso l'uso a cui lui faceva riferimento.
L'esempio è quello di un professore che introduce un argomento, fa una serie di esempi alla lavagna, torna alla cattedra, si siede, raccoglie le idee e tira le somme del suo discorso. In questa fase finale dice: 

_Ora (pausa), assodato che X è diverso da Y, possiamo concludere che...
Ora (pausa), riallacciandoci a quanto detto all'inizio, dagli esempi fatti possiamo dedurre che...
Ora (pausa), in base a quanto dimostrato, possiamo capire che... 
Ora (pausa), fermo restando che quanto finora dimostrato non può essere valido ad ogni condizione, si può comunque desumere che..._

In tutti questi casi "ora" non ha nessun valore temporale, non significa "in questo momento" e quindi non è sinonimo di "adesso" (che a differenza di "ora" è sempre avverbio), ma piuttosto è sinonimo di "dunque"; infatti la seguente frase è del tutto equivalente a quella del primo esempio sopra: _Dunque (pausa), assodato che X è diverso da Y, possiamo concludere che..._

E' un introduttore che serve solo a riprendere il filo del discorso, a far capire che gli esempi o l'inciso sono terminati e si riparte con la spiegazione da dove la si era lasciata; lo si può togliere e la frase non cambia assolutamente di senso. 
Di norma è seguito da verbi al gerundio o al participio passato e presente, oppure da locuzioni come quelle citate negli esempi, oppure può introdurre domande retoriche: ad esempio un conferenziere spiega come l'inquinamento abbia arrecato danni al nostro pianeta e infine dice: "_Ora... Siamo disposti a continuare di questo passo sapendo che questi danni ricadranno sulla salute dei nostri figli?_". Anche qui "ora" non è sostituibile con "adesso", non avendo valore avverbiale (tantomeno temporale), ma di congiunzione introduttiva: non significa "in questo momento" ma piuttosto "detto ciò".

P.S.: 





> _bon _(per quel che ne so è usato più a est, nelle venezie)
> E' certamente molto usato in veneto, ma anche in friulano, in piemontese, nelle parlate di molte aree lombarde ed emiliane e anche nell'italiano ticinese.


----------



## Sempervirens

Ecco Connie che provvede a tutto! Che cosa faremmo senza di te? 

Spero che queste discrete spiegazioni siano d'aiuto agli interessati. _Adesso, ora e mo_'  non si può dire che siano sempre e completamente intercambiabili tra di loro, perlomeno per una parte di parlanti e a seconda delle zone d'Italia. 

Sull'uso dell'avverbio _ora _usato come introduttore , Peter Kolosimo ne faceva un uso cospicuo. Io gliene ho contati a decine sui suoi scritti sulla Archeologia misteriosa. E non era toscano! 

Saluti

S.V


----------



## ohbice

Connie Eyeland said:


> _Ora (pausa), assodato che X è diverso da Y, possiamo concludere che...
> Ora (pausa), riallacciandoci a quanto detto all'inizio, dagli esempi fatti possiamo dedurre che...
> Ora (pausa), in base a quanto dimostrato, possiamo capire che...
> Ora (pausa), assodato che X è diverso da Y, possiamo concludere che...
> Ora (pausa), fermo restando che quanto finora dimostrato non può essere valido ad ogni condizione, si può comunque desumere che..._
> 
> In tutti questi casi "ora" non ha nessun valore temporale, non significa "in questo momento" e quindi non è sinonimo di "adesso" (che a differenza di "ora" è sempre avverbio), ma piuttosto è sinonimo di "dunque"; infatti la seguente frase è del tutto equivalente a quella del primo esempio sopra: _Dunque (pausa), assodato che X è diverso da Y, possiamo concludere che..._



Mi lancio nella traduzione italiano-trezzese:
Adess _(pausa)_, sa pensum a quell ch'em dii all'inisi, ...
Adess _(pausa)_, s'em dimustraa una certa roba...
Adess _(pausa)_, ca y l'è different da X l'è sigur...
Adess _(pausa)_, fermo che quel ch'em apena dimustraa...

Mi spiace se prima ho scelto esempi inadatti, e comunque se sono stato poco chiaro, ma qui da noi "_adess" _si usa proprio (con la pausa) come introduzione, senza alcuna implicazione di tipo temporale. Un'alternativa è "_donca"_, ma il significato è il medesimo (con pausa). E poi io preferisco _Adess_...
Ciao.
p


----------



## Connie Eyeland

OK, ma anche in italiano diresti "adesso"? Non dici piuttosto "dunque"?


----------



## ohbice

E cosa c'entra adesso l'italiano?   Già al post 17 dicevo che in italiano la trasmigrazione di ora in adess(o) non mi riesce...


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Come che c'entra? L'italiano c'entra sempre! 
Ti stavo chiedendo che parola useresti in italiano (dato che avevi già detto in precedenza che in questo caso nemmeno tu useresti "adesso"). Useresti "dunque"? O altro?


----------



## ohbice

Connie Eyeland said:


> Come che c'entra? L'italiano c'entra sempre!
> Ti stavo chiedendo che parola useresti in italiano (dato che avevi già detto in precedenza che in questo caso nemmeno tu useresti "adesso"). Useresti "dunque"? O altro?



Dunque, ordunque, quindi, ricapitolando, allora, orsù... magari una frasetta introduttiva, del tipo : "Facciamo un attimo il punto", anche tenendo conto del contesto. Tuttavia credo di non usare molto spesso questo tipo di costruzione della frase. Forse perché a scuola mi insegnavano a non cominciare con un avverbio...

Naturalmente "magari", "tuttavia", "forse", "anche", perfino lo stesso "naturalmente" sono avverbi. Anzi, adesso che ci penso, qualcuno tra questi potrebbe essere una congiunzione. "Anzi" è un avverbio... Non riesco più a terminare il post... non sarà che a scuola mi insegnavano anche a non costruire una frase iniziando con "non"?


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Non dirmi che dici davvero _ordunque_ e _orsù_...! Se è così, sei l'ultimo esemplare di una specie ormai estinta e ti chiedo un autografo (con la penna d'oca!). 
_Dunque, quindi, allora_ sono in effetti gli introduttori che maggiormente si usano dove non è in uso la congiunzione _ora_; aggiungerei anche _bene_ (con la variante un po' più accademica _ebbene_).


----------

